# Mirror Down Function on reverse gear for Golf VI With Vcds



## gorkem3306 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello, 

I have a golf v, my car has mirror down function but no memory of seats, but from the module 46, I saw this function with vcds.

My father's car Golf VI have a mirror down function but no memory of seats. But from the module 9, I don't see any information about this function with vcds.

I saw different cars (Golf VI) in Turkey. Some of them "mirror down" function is seeing on mfa but not working, some of them "mirror down" function isn't seeing on mfa and not working and some of them "mirror down" function is seeing on mfa and working on reverse gear. 

The cars haven't memory seats but also some of them mirror motors have a memory function (part number: 3 D0 959 578 C), my car's right side mirror motor with memory function part number and father's car right side mirror motor part number are the same; our car's left side mirror motor part number are the same too; 3 D0 959 578 B which hasn't memory function.

Do you have any suggestion where is it open or close (for seeing on mfa screen) for Golf VI platform cars with vcds. 

Thanks for all answers.

Golf VI (Vag Resuts, right mirror down function is working)

Saturday,26,June,2010,15:59:45:14251
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAP181235 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 H HW: 03L 906 023 A
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H23 5864 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 00254016032400080000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00023
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023H 001004
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023H.rod

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
Part No SW: 0AM 300 048 P HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 403 1809 
Revision: 00040034 Serial number: 00001005110303
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 113B200D092A00FB880D04E7901E0041350000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00023
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
 Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 D HW: 1K0 937 087 D
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0575 
Revision: 00103 AG 
Coding: 40180A3EF827F1C0408800842400896447550088736D8160648000200000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 08051 23 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 210510 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330AD

Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 919 475 C HW: 5K0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0008 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 12991008332908
Coding: 100101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 D HW: 5K0 959 655 D
Component: AirbagVW10 037 0606 
Serial number: 003FKRA7NXR- 
Coding: 00003132
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 00307
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 G HW: 5K0 920 870 G
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F00
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00023
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 230510F2000884
Coding: EDA17F06000202000002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 E HW: 5K0 959 701 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2139 
Coding: 0004278
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 E HW: 5K0 959 702 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2139 
Coding: 0004534
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 040 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3K3032501
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 1012545

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 1012545

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Not directly related to your question, but if you get a chance please create a set of maps (as noted in "type 1") from this vehicle and send them our way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gorkem3306 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, I will send you when I will get it.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please download Release 10.6.0

You will find mirror down in reverse long coding options now.


----------



## gorkem3306 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you very much Ms. Dana,
I will try it.
Kind regards.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Please download Release 10.6.0
> 
> You will find mirror down in reverse long coding options now.


Dana - Don't you need memory seats in order to have this function work? I know on older MKV vehicles that was the case. Has something changed?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The change happened in 2007 already, back in the day the positions were only stored in the seat memory controllers but at some point VW finally enabled the function in the door control modules - so since then (except if you had seat memory) the passenger door control module stored the positions.

To enable the function you need a door control module that actually supports this, as usual VW doesn't equip all vehicles with modules supporting all functions. To same money they only get what is needed. In addition to the actual module which stores the data you also need a mirror motor that gives feedback on the positions.

Top be honest I've never really cared about that function, this may be why we do not have a list of modules which support this or not - like we have it for the steering column modules.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Theresias said:


> The change happened in 2007 already, back in the day the positions were only stored in the seat memory controllers but at some point VW finally enabled the function in the door control modules - so since then (except if you had seat memory) the passenger door control module stored the positions.
> 
> To enable the function you need a door control module that actually supports this, as usual VW doesn't equip all vehicles with modules supporting all functions. To same money they only get what is needed. In addition to the actual module which stores the data you also need a mirror motor that gives feedback on the positions.
> 
> Top be honest I've never really cared about that function, this may be why we do not have a list of modules which support this or not - like we have it for the steering column modules.


Now that is something I just learned. Thanks for the clarification. My 2008 (bult Sept 2007) Golf 5 R32 doesn't support this function.


----------



## z00mie (Jun 28, 2010)

Theresias,
Any idea what the part numbers might be for the door control module and/or the position sensing motor?
This seems like it would be fun to try! For me the mechanical stuff isn't that difficult, its the programming/coding that I am useless at...


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

z00mie said:


> Theresias,
> Any idea what the part numbers might be for the door control module and/or the position sensing motor?
> This seems like it would be fun to try! For me the mechanical stuff isn't that difficult, its the programming/coding that I am useless at...


I bet maloosheck has done this mod already 

yup: http://furmanka.blogspot.com/2010/03/mk5-lusterka-mirrors.html


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Theresias said:


> The change happened in 2007 already, back in the day the positions were only stored in the seat memory controllers but at some point VW finally enabled the function in the door control modules - so since then (except if you had seat memory) the passenger door control module stored the positions.


Isn't 2007 also a year when VW switched from Gen2 to Gen3 door controllers?


----------



## DIRTBIKEZ (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it possible to enable this function on my '09 GLI?


----------



## mortygt140 (Oct 25, 2007)

I know this is a oldish thread but thought people may want this info.

I have just fitted a passenger side Gen3 max controller from a mk6 golf GTI, basically it only needs the central locking wiring changed which Ill show you below...it maybe a little different in the US but shouldn't be much.

I now have Passenger side that folds, kerb dips, auto anti dazzle plus ambient lights 
and Drivers side that folds, auto anti dazzle and ambient lights

My scan

Thursday,03,February,2011,05:45:32:16399
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206
SimpleMods



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77
7D

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ5W Mileage: 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKD.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 FM HW: 028 101 190 3
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6179 
Revision: 12345678 Serial number: VWZ7Z0E1377576
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
VCID: 73EF31EC6B33

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0006786
Shop #: WSC 07975 795 00500
VCID: 3A71DCC80CD9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BC HW: 5K0 907 044 BC
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6DDB27940D17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 N HW: 1K0 937 049 N*
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803 
Revision: 00H34000 Serial number: 00000001499986
Coding: E78A0E26010610140A1400000A0000000008FF0F5C
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3A71DCC80CD9

Part No: 1K2 955 119 B
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00000 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 C HW: 1K0 909 605 C
Component: 34 AIRBAG VW8 013 2100 
Revision: 02013000 Serial number: 0033HD06HMB6 
Coding: 0013108
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 2C5DEA90F68D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BK HW: 1K0 953 549 BK
Component: J0527 051 0100 
Coding: 0003022
Shop #: WSC 07975 795 00500
VCID: 7CFD1AD0466D

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4316 
Coding: 0005403
Shop #: WSC 00246 210 91088
VCID: 356BCFF425C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0071 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 050509F1002916
Coding: E9817F16400612000003
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
VCID: 3777C5FC3FCB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 F
Component: IMMO VDD 4316 
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
VCID: 356BCFF425C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0084 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667462345 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00500 050 00500
VCID: 264918B8E861

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H06 3800 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K4071021
Coding: 0C000442040000100040
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F67FD9CC79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2468 
Coding: 0000694
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
VCID: 3777C5FC3FCB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K2 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.7 1502 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3163FBE4D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AR HW: 1K0 959 433 AR
 Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 99900A0851034A7F000285056048DFC6908440
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
VCID: 8005EE20AA85

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H02 1301

Part No: 1K0 907 719 B
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0003

Part No: 1K0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0101

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2110 
Coding: 0005046
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
VCID: 336FF1EC2BB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 F
Component: Dynamische LWR H02 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 07975 795 00500
VCID: 3D7BD7D41DF7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H06 3800 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K4071021
Coding: 0C000442040000100040
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F67FD9CC79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0213 
Coding: 0000080
Shop #: WSC 68342 024 00500
VCID: 3065FEE0DAA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0213 
Coding: 0000080
Shop #: WSC 68342 024 00500
VCID: 3163FBE4D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 C HW: 5N0 035 730 C
Component: J412 8506 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: 0000330901991
Coding: 0026141
Shop #: WSC 68324 200 00500
VCID: 28551680E275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5BE794CD97

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

And the wiring change

20 pin connector going into the door controller

firstly pin12 > pin18 - red/yellow
pin7 > pin6 - brown
pin15 > pin7 - brown/yellow
pin16 > pin13 - yellow
pin3 no change
pin2 no change
pin11 > pin12 - lilac

Hope it helps someone with the mirror dip, 

Darren


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

^^^
Post up a DIY! how much did the entire thing cost?


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would also be interested in a DIY... this info is great


----------



## mortygt140 (Oct 25, 2007)

Go easy on me I like to do the work just not one for doing the paperwork....Ill give you a bit of a low down on my car and what I have retro'd to it first

I have a UK 2005 Golf GT sport tdi140 

I have fitted 

*Electrical*
R32 Xenons(with levelling and washers)
Folding mirrors with ambient lighting and anti dazzle
Passenger kerb dip mirror
R32 highline cluster
R32 MFSW
RNS510 C LED
MDI in armrest
Mk6 Climatronic panel(with recirc flap change)
GTI black headlining and trim
mk6 golf GTD seats 

*Cosmetic*
GTI front with GT sport grilles
R32 sideskirts(moulding)
GTI rear bumper and exhaust
GTI brakes all round
S3 wishbones and hub carriers(all alloy instead of cast iron) weight saving
18" BBS CH alloy wheels


Right basically the first thing you need to do is find a Gen3 max passenger controller that does the mirror kerb dip, I actually got one for £0 has my friend had just broken a mk6 GTI so I picked up most of the stuff cheap or for nothing.

Part number for mine is 5K0 959 702C but yours will be *2dr - 5K0 959 702E Z0D* *4dr - 5K0 959 702E Z0F* it has to have them last 3 digits which is for the spec.

The second thing you need is the mirror motor and loom, the motor part number is 3D0 959 578C the loom can be either made up or if you can find a wrecked mirror that you could take the motor and loom out of would be good. A little tip is that most mk6 euro golfs had kerb dipping.

Now you guys in the US have slightly different wiring to us UK guys so Ill put it below

on golfs upto 2006 the wiring is like this 

T8ab mirror motor connector to the left and T20B door controller connector to the right

pin8 > pin15 - brown/yellow
pin2 > pin16 - yellow
pin5 > pin3 - blue/white
pin4 > pin13 - green/white
pin1 > pin11 - lilac
pin7 > pin7 - Brown

on golfs 2006 and on

pin8 > pin7 - brown/yellow
pin2 > pin13 - yellow
pin5 > pin3 - blue/white
pin4 > pin2 - white
pin1 > pin12 - lilac
pin7 > pin6 - brown

You will notice on your connector that pin12 is already taken on a gen2 upto 2006 controller T20b connector this needs to move to pin18 and is a red/yellow wire.

You can see above the difference in the wiring and the change is only to the central locking nothing else. you don't need to change every door controller or put a Lin Bus wiring to the rear door, I wont go into that has we don't need it.

I get no faults and every thing works perfect, I cannot really go into detail regards the mirror loom apart from there is 6 wires instead of 3 for the motor and 

Motor wiring 

T3h to the left and T16g door controller to the right

pin1 > pin12 - white
pin2 > pin5 - brown/white
pin3 > pin4 - red

with the kerb dip it changes to the below

pin1 > pin3 - white/yellow
pin2 > pin12 - white
pin3 > pin9 - yellow
pin5 > pin2 - grey/white
pin7 > pin1 - grey/yellow
pin8 > pin4 - red
pin6 > pin5 - brown/white

Hope that's a start for every body just one small problem that Maloosheck came across and that's that he could not seem to find anywhere that did the 8 pin connector for the motor??

Darren


----------

